# Dandelion wine (from WineMakers)



## Tom (Jul 5, 2011)

Found this in Winemakers Mag 

View attachment Dandelion Wine.pdf


----------



## User196221 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Ancient Fire Dandelion Wine*

Started this wine last April and yesterday I finished it, filtered, campden, sorbate and backsweetened. It is very clear, golden in color, has a good aroma and tastes quite nice already...should improve with aging. I found this to be a good recipe to use if you don't have the time to de-petal all the dandelions. The carboy on the right is Julies Candy Cane wine


----------



## badmario (Apr 3, 2013)

*Going to try!*

My grandfather has been making Dandelion Wine for years, 30+. Last year I gave it my first try. He dug up a recipe under his mounds of papers, but he wasn't sure If it was the same recipe he had used. He is 96 years old now so he couldn't recall how exactly he made it the last time (3-5 years ago). I followed the recipe, which was very basic, precisely. The product I saw after about 8 months had a very similar smell to what my grandfather had made. The taste was absolutely horrible. Similar to drinking uhhh - flower water.

So glad that I found this post. I am going to try this recipe here and see how it stacks up against what my grandpa has made.


----------



## fivebk (Apr 3, 2013)

User if you haven't already bottled this, Filtering dandelion wine will completely change the look of the wine. The batch of dandelion that I made looked just like yours and after I filtered it I couldn't believe it was the same wine. It lightened in color, was brilliantly clear and sparkled. It made a big difference and is well worth the time to do IMHO!!

BOB


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 30, 2013)

I started a 1/2 batch of this wine today. Strangely, I started off with 1/2 of the sugar and wound up high on my SG at 1.110. I diluted to 3.5 gal to get to around 1.100.

It was very unusual...the first day the flowers smelled like cooked spinach. But after adding the citrus peel and boiling the second time, it smelled of buttered popcorn.


----------



## Lenna (May 3, 2013)

Can you post the recipe my dandelions are just ready to pick and would really like to try a batch, my grandmother. Used to rave about this wine so I thought I'd try a batch.


----------



## Stressbaby (May 4, 2013)

Lenna,
The recipe I'm using is in the link in the first post.
There are dozens of dandelion recipes out there. The thing that is somewhat unique about this one is that you don't have to remove the green parts from every flower.


----------



## Hunt (Apr 17, 2014)

So im wondering. The recipe says to steep the flowers into a tea then cover for 2 days but should that be left out at room temp or placed in the fridge for the 2 days. Im gonna try a 1 gal batch because i dont know if i can find 6 quarts or flowers. I live in an HOA and they have rules about weeds lol


----------



## jojabri (Apr 18, 2014)

Hunt said:


> So im wondering. The recipe says to steep the flowers into a tea then cover for 2 days but should that be left out at room temp or placed in the fridge for the 2 days. Im gonna try a 1 gal batch because i dont know if i can find 6 quarts or flowers. I live in an HOA and they have rules about weeds lol



I went to a local park and picked some. I also knocked on a nearby stranger's door and asked if I could pick theirs. Weird, but who wouldn't appreciate free landscaping.


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 18, 2014)

I couldn't find Luc's thread but I found this one that refers to it - a lesson to K-meta right away.

It was a pretty poignant story, I think he said he passed by it and it went "*burp*". 
*Burp?* he wondered.  

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f61/dandelion-wine-lucs-recipe-14389/


----------

